# Bitte um Hilfe Entscheidungsschwierigkeiten beim Handykauf



## CMCody (14. Mai 2010)

Hallo alle zusammen ich will mir demnächst ein neues Handy kaufen,

besitze immer noch mein altes k750i  , ich bräuchte das neue Handy 
vorallem fürs  Internet und fürs Filme schaun. Meine Favoriten wären bis 
jetzt dass *N*okia N8, *S*amsung Wave oder *H*TC Desire, ein *I*phone 
kommt für mich nicht in frage, da ich es für völlig überteuert und 
veraltet halte (ansichtssache).

würde mich sehr über eure antworten freun.


----------



## whiteWolf86 (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe entscheidungsschwierigkeiten beim Handykauf*

hi 
ich hab auch noch mein altes k800i
im augenblick würd ich das nokia n8 nehmen, aber ich glaub das das noch nicht draussen ist oder?


----------



## TerrorPuschel (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe entscheidungsschwierigkeiten beim Handykauf*

Ich würde auch das Nokia N8 kaufen wenns darum geht Filme zu schaun, denn dafür hat es von den dreien einfach das bessere Display. Mit Nokia oder HTC hast du im Punkto Haltbarkeit am wenigsten Sorgen. Von Samsung Handys bin ich nicht so überzeugt was die haltbarkeit angeht (bauen aber sehr gute Monitore). Ich selber besitze das HTC Touch Diamond2 und bin damit sehr zufrieden.


----------



## CMCody (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe entscheidungsschwierigkeiten beim Handykauf*



rtxus schrieb:


> - Nokia sieht ein wenig zu arg nach "plastik" aus



n8 ist aus alu gefräßt.

_________________________________________________________________

@whiteWolf86 Nokia n8 und Samsung Wave sind beide noch nicht draußen.

_________________________________________________________________

Bei der hardware kenn ich mich schon aus,
was mich wirklich verwirrt ist vorallem die software: welche Vorzüge und 
nachteile haben die Systeme, wie sieht es mit flash aus usw.

Was die technik angeht tendiere ich eher zum wave, ich habe aber sorge was bada angeht, denn dieses 
Betriebsystem muss sich ja doch erst noch beweisen.

Was n8 angeht habe heute in einem anderen Forum gelesen dass Symbian^3 bereits 2010 von der Version 4 abgelöst
werden soll, weis jemand was genaueres?

Desire finde ich Softwaremäßig eigendlich top aber von der Hardware kann es mich im Verglich mit dem Wave
nicht wirklich begeistern.

*Und noch eine frage: kennt jemand noch andere Handys die für mich in frage kämen.*
Habe gerade auch noch das Galaxy s mit Android gefunden und das hat mir eigendlich auch ziemlich gut gefallen.


----------



## CMCody (14. Mai 2010)

*Das Zitiren:*

Hiermit zitiere ich ganz offiziel dein Zitat meines Zitats 



rtxus schrieb:


> Mein lieber, wenn du mich schon "zitierst" mit "fetter Überschrift" dann Bitte auch vollständig...
> 
> *sieht* ein wenig zu arg nach Plastik aus...
> 
> ...



Schon erledigt 

Und was die Bilder angeht hast du recht,
auf denen sieht dass n8 wirklich
billig aus.(genauso wie dieser 
Smily hier  )

So, jetzt reichts aber mal wieder mit dem zitiren, dafür können wir auch einen gesonderten Bereich aufmachen


----------



## Aaren (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe entscheidungsschwierigkeiten beim Handykauf*

Ich könnte dir das Sony Erricson Vivaz ans Herz legen. 8.1 MP Kamera und du kannst sogar selbst HD-Videos drehen


----------



## Crymes (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe entscheidungsschwierigkeiten beim Handykauf*

Hast du schon das Nokia x6 näher in Betracht gezogen?


----------



## CMCody (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe entscheidungsschwierigkeiten beim Handykauf*

GA318


----------



## CMCody (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe entscheidungsschwierigkeiten beim Handykauf*

x6 gefällt mir die Kamera nich, glaube aber ich warte aufs galaxy s von samsung oder
nehme das n8, desire is zwar schön, aber nich meins.


----------



## CrazyBanana (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe entscheidungsschwierigkeiten beim Handykauf*

ich würde das n8 nehmen da ich ein alter nokia fb bin, es usb host fähig und es flash hat.


----------



## CMCody (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe entscheidungsschwierigkeiten beim Handykauf*

ich werde das wave nehmen wenn dass os was taugt, wenn nich dann dass n8


----------



## hoschi8219 (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe entscheidungsschwierigkeiten beim Handykauf*

denke hier findest du wennig beratung.

gehe in den handy laden und gucke dir die handys richtig an.

fühlen und die funktion testen.


----------



## Per4mance (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe entscheidungsschwierigkeiten beim Handykauf*

also ich tu immer ewig rum bevor ich mir nen neues kauf und informier mich ewig bei verschiedenen quellen.

mittlerweile ist nicht mehr die marke allein entscheident sondern der support und das betriebssystem.

im mom hab ich noch nen HTC Touch HD mit dem ich nicht wirklich zufrieden bin aber fürs erste touch handy isses ok . is ja auch nicht mehr ganz frisch 

was ich für (mich) rausgefunden hab ist:

HTc hat nen bescheidenen support. in der lnagen zeit wo ich das Hd hab sind 3 mini updates gekommen sonst nix . und nen windows mobile phone kauf ich mir nei wieder. was bringt wenns es multitaskfähig ist aber bei mehr als 1 anwenung so lnagsam is das ganrix mehr geht. dann muss man es sehr oft resetten weil es vona llein sau langsam wird.

spiele oder programme kannste fast vergessen weil jedes winMob handy ne andere displaygröße hat und so keiner was programiert. ich hab für meins im endefekt null software gefunden wo vernünftig läuft.


Nokia is noch so nei mit seinem touc handys das alles noch mehr oder weniger in den kinderschhen steckt. ausserdem hat die quali von nikia nachgelassen . hatte vor dem htc hd nen nokia n80 da war die verarbeitung unter aller sau.


sony lässt seine handys von Htc bauen und knallt dann nur nen sony ericsson logo drauf.


das einzigste wo für mich in frage kommt ist zur zeit das motorola Milestone. hat nen gutes betriebssystem. is nicht so groß obwohls noch ne hardwaretastatur hat und laut diversen foren und handy verkäufern sind alle zufrieden und es kommen keine zurück. vom display und der geschwindigkeit kommt es am ehersten an das IPhone ran. kann mulitouch, hat nen sau schnellen browser udn es gibt schon massig Apps , es kommen massig updates usw.


( is schnell geschrieben und nur grob umrissen. bin grad erst aufgestanden  falls sich detailfragen ergeben einfach mich nochmal fragen )


----------



## CMCody (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe entscheidungsschwierigkeiten beim Handykauf*

Danke für die Antworten, ich tendiere inzwischen eher zu Samsung,
habe aber mehrmals gelesen, dass die einen eher schlechten
Support haben, weis da wer was aus erfaharung?
(Nokia n8 währe auch was)


----------



## Per4mance (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe entscheidungsschwierigkeiten beim Handykauf*

samsung hab ich immer ignoriert da bei jedem kumpel der eins hatte es sich nach 1 - 1,5 jahren lnagsam verabschiedet hat. aber eher von der technischen seite/verarbeitung.

was mich da stören würde ist das es ne samsung software hat wo man auf samsung angeweisen ist. und ob die was taugt da das handy neu ist ...

3,6 Mb/s für HSDPA und KEINE HSUPA-Unterstützung ist steinzeitmäßig und völlig indiskutabel, IMO.

btw es kostet 350euro bei amazon.


----------



## v3rtex (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe entscheidungsschwierigkeiten beim Handykauf*



Areos schrieb:


> das einzigste wo für mich in frage kommt ist zur zeit das motorola Milestone. hat nen gutes betriebssystem. is nicht so groß obwohls noch ne hardwaretastatur hat und laut diversen foren und handy verkäufern sind alle zufrieden und es kommen keine zurück. vom display und der geschwindigkeit kommt es am ehersten an das IPhone ran. kann mulitouch, hat nen sau schnellen browser udn es gibt schon massig Apps , es kommen massig updates usw.



Signed 
Habe vor mehreren Wochen mein Iphone 3G verkauft, und mir ein neues Milestone gekauft. 
Möchte das Gerät nicht mehr missen.


----------



## Per4mance (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe entscheidungsschwierigkeiten beim Handykauf*

also das touch hd ist : HTC - Produkte - HTC Touch HD - Überblick

für office isses sicherlich gut mit winMob zu arbeiten, sync, usw.

ich find mein htc nicht besch*ssen sondern nur nicht so rund wie es auf dem papier aussah.

ich hab meinem onkel das diamond 2 empfohlen und es ist auch net wirklich besser.

ich dachte zuerst wow ich kann alles machen aber die ernüchterung kam dann immer mehr aus gründen wie oben beschrieben. ich hab bis heut noch nichts ausser nen music player und nen videoplayer gefunden wo darauf läuft. mir isses einfach zu viel windows und zu wenig handy.

ich bin kein apple fan oder so aber wenn man mal nen iphone in der hand hatte weiss man was gute und flüssige menüführung ist, was es beudeutet genug apps zur verfügung zu haben usw.

und ich bin nicht der wo über den tellerand schaut aber ne custom rom zu flashen is so ne sache . man sollte eig davon ausgehen das der gerätevertreiber das beste im angebot hat und man nicht extra was flashen muss. es gab auch mal nen rom für mein Hd aber wenn ich die seriennummer eingeb sagt er mein handy wird nicht unterstützt obwohl es alle vorraussetzungen erfüllt.

slowdowns habe ich aber das merkt man wenn der arbeistspeicher immer voller wird obwohl kein prog offen ist. wenn ich zb im inet surfe und nen anruf kommt geht alles so langsam das es nervt. für nen handy was mal ohne vertrag knapp 700euro gekostet hat finde ich das schon schwach.

und ich hab überall hsdpa mit O2.


----------



## STSLeon (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe entscheidungsschwierigkeiten beim Handykauf*

Würde das Desire nehmen, top Hardware, top Verarbeitung und Android.


----------



## Krabbat (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe entscheidungsschwierigkeiten beim Handykauf*

ich würde erstmal auf jeden fall aufs n8 warten
ob dus dann nimmst ist ja dann immer noch deine entscheidung
das x6 ist auber auch nicht schlecht und dabei günstig
oder auch das n900 mit linux betreibssystem


----------



## ziko (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe entscheidungsschwierigkeiten beim Handykauf*



rtxus schrieb:


> Ok, is auch eine ältere Generation...
> 
> Punkto RAM gibts ein paar infos/cabs um dir das leben zu erleichtern in meinem kleinen "Howto flash custom rom" Fred
> 
> ...


 
Gratuliere, das ist genau der springende Punkt!!!
Windows Mobile ist ist nur ein Betriebssystem, flexibel, ausgereift, zu allen PCs mit Windows kompatibel, Office, Outlook, Messenger...
Die Leute sollen es sich doch an ihre Bedürfnisse anpassen, die Möglichkeit ist da, seitens WinMo.
Tipps wie die gwes.exe ( Windows Mobile Gerätecenter auf dem Desktop PC) wird nach beenden von ActiveSync nicht mehr geschlossen, frisst auch viel AkkuPower usw. muss jeder WM User beherrschen, sonst soll er sich ein Nokia oder sonst was anschaffen.
Da ist alles vorinstalliert, was drauf ist, das lauft auch...aber etwas anderes nicht, das ist der Unterschied.
Den heimischen PC kauft ja auch kein Mensch mit vorinstallierter Brennersoft, Browserfavoriten, Desktophintergrund, Internetprovider, die tollsten Games, CAD, Nemetschek Allplan, ArchiCAD usw...!!!!!!!
Aber beim Handy lassen sie sich solch eine Bevormundung und Bindung an einen Anbieter gefallen, loben sogar solche Machenschaften und jammern über WinMobile.
Seltsam...

Mein Rat: eindeutig ein Windows Mobile Gerät!!!!!
Farbe, Design...eben nach Geschmack.
Jede Soft für WM ist in allen WinMo-Auflösungen erhältlich, VGA,WVGA...das ist kein Argument.


----------



## Moritz2000 (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe entscheidungsschwierigkeiten beim Handykauf*

Scheint so, als ob es gar kein Preislimit gibt, oder? 
Also Nokia würde ich auch nicht kaufen, wie oben auch schon gesagt, mir sehen die Handys etwas zu billig, zu viel Plastik...
Ich würde auch das HTC Desire empfehlen. MIr gefällt HTC auch sehr, allerdings haben die schon auch ein paar nicht so gute Handys...
Aber mit dem HTC Desire machst du definitiv nichts falsch


----------



## CMCody (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe entscheidungsschwierigkeiten beim Handykauf*

Danke, habe mir inzwischen das Desire gekauft und bin 
sehr zufrieden damit


----------

